
Woman Claims Hotel Charged $350 for Giving a Negative Review « CBS Chicago - shahryc
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/12/20/hotel-customer-charged-negative-review/
======
welly
I bet they don't sue.

Much in the same way internet death threats never end in murder.

